
Amazon to Affordable Housing: Screw You - ourmandave
https://gizmodo.com/amazon-to-affordable-housing-screw-you-1825734934
======
Findeton
If you want affordable housing, remove the regulation that blocks people and
companies from building high buildings.

Great move from Amazon. Don't take more bullshit from the bloated State.

------
troydavis
Aside from being obvious clickbait, this headline isn’t even accurate. If you
want to read an actual news story and opinions from actual residents, start at
[https://www.reddit.com/r/SeattleWA/comments/8gjdnc/amazon_pa...](https://www.reddit.com/r/SeattleWA/comments/8gjdnc/amazon_pauses_seattle_construction_pending_city/)

